# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Arturo de Ascanio y Navaz

## alexmoncada

Arturo de Ascanio y Navaz nació en Canarias en 1929 y murió en Madrid el día 6 de abril de 1997. Es conocido como el padre de la cartomagia española.

Ascanio fue un mago que revolucionó la concepción psicológica de la magia. Estudió con gran profundidad qué tipo de resortes mentales pueden elevar o mermar la potencia del efecto mágico en la mente del espectador. Muchas de sus conferencias pueden leerse en los volúmenes "La Magia de Ascanio", compiladas y ordenadas por Jesús Etcheverri, que legó a la comunidad mágica antes de morir.
No conforme con sólo estudiar
la psicología de la magia, también desarrolló efectos prácticos y sutiles técnicas que demuestran la solidez de sus teorías.
Es interesante notar que Arturo de Ascanio no era mago profesional. Él tenía otra profesión (abogado), y la magia era su afición. Ello no fue obstáculo para que su profundo conocimiento de la cartomagia, sus desarrollos teóricos y técnicos sobre la especialidad, y su propia habilidad para realizar los efectos, le permitieran ser reconocido internacionalmente y llegar a ganar el *primer premio de cartomagia en el XI Campeonato Mundial de Magia de la FISM celebrado en Amsterdam en 1970.

*

----------

